# creative 2.1 inspire volume controller



## reddevil2 (Jun 23, 2006)

ppl i got a problem...
i have crative 2.1 inspire..
my volume controller giving problem...
where can i find a new controller ???
is ne shop there in mumbai which can provide this???


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 23, 2006)

Why don't u contact the vendor or creative, they will help u. Here is the list: *in.creative.com/shop/in-distributor.asp


----------



## shovik (Jun 23, 2006)

You can't get a genuine Volume controller except from a genuine vendor. Goto www.creative.com and search for the distributor in India near ur place.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## cyrux (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats true even my volume controller is giving problems , when ever i increase or decrease volume on of the speakers get muted


----------



## vandit (Jun 23, 2006)

yes it is better to contact the company before changing the controller.....maybe some other part be faulty.....then what will u do...


----------

